# Karte Lac de St.Cassien



## nitrous (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer "eingedeutschten" Platzkarte vom St. Cassien. Leider finde ich nur Karten mit franz. Platznamen.
z.B. http://www.ralf-bueker.de/Karpfen.Karte_Cassien_01.htm
Kann hier jemand aushelfen? Würde gerne mitte Nov. für 2 Wochen hin. Wie läufts den so im Moment? War jemand vor kurzem dort?

Danke und LG, Udo


----------



## dib (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karte Lac de St.Cassien*

auf www.carpcup.com gibts ne detaillierte platzkarte sogar mit fotos . 

lg
-------
thomas


----------



## nitrous (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karte Lac de St.Cassien*

Hehe. Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

